

Kickstarter's JS doesn't work with Ghostery - Glyptodon

...on the other hand their site almost completely works even without JS at all. (Which surprised me, at least given current trends.)
======
dfc
I checked out ghostery for a little while but I decided to stick with NoScript
and RequestPolicy. Check out NS+RP

